
Rush to Take Advantage of a Dull iPhone Started Samsung's Battery Crisis - davidf18
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-09-18/samsung-crisis-began-in-rush-to-capitalize-on-uninspiring-iphone
======
davidf18
The article states that Samsung released the phone about 10 days earlier than
last year, but Apple released about 10 days earlier: 9/16 instead of 9/25, so
the lead time before the iPhone launch was about the same.

